# wife/gf flashing



## jealoushubby

My friends and I were discussing this and I wanted to get different opinions. If you are a guy would you mind or even be turned on if our woman flashed her breasts at a party, bar, mardi gras, strip poker game ect? Or would u be jealous or upset? Women would you or have you ever done this? Is it a turn on to be the center of attention like that. If it turned your man on would you do it if he asked you to?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

I would never do that. Personally, I hate being the center of attention and think it's trashy when anyone goes around flashing people in public. Gross. No guy I'd ever be with would ever ask me to do that cause they know they would get smacked for even suggesting I do this in public.


----------



## wiigirl

Jellybeans said:


> I would never do that. Personally, I hate being the center of attention and think it's trashy when anyone goes around flashing people in public. Gross. No guy I'd ever be with would ever ask me to do that cause they know they would get smacked for even suggesting I do this in public.


:iagree:









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

I am long past the point of being proud enough of my 'assets' to want to show them off in public like that. I would only do it if I was protesting a law that women have to cover their breasts and men don't or something. It wouldn't be to titillate anyone and wouldn't be a 'flash' per se.


----------



## OnTheRocks

Yeah it's trashy, but seriously - lighten up, ladies. Smack your SO over suggesting it?


----------



## A Bit Much

A friend was in town just this past weekend and we took a pic of us grabbing a handful of the other's boobs. Why? It's like a joke with our llittle group of friends. We put it up in our private FB group and everyone got a laugh. My hubby took the pic.

Would I do that on a regular basis? HELL NO. And my husband wouldn't ask me to. Flashing just isn't my thing.

I've been to mardi gras. Didn't flash one single time... still collected plenty of beads though!


----------



## Hope1964

I was going to use the word trashy in my post too  It's such a comment on our attitudes about women's breasts that simply showing them to other people is considered trashy.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I can't imagine my wife doing this in a million years. She's only recently been secure enough in her body to be nude around ME, let alone showing off to others. That said, would I mind? No, as long as she only ever did it with me by my side it wouldn't bother me at all. Would it turn me on? Depends on the circumstances but I could see it turning me on in the right context. If she made it clear to me that she was doing it to turn me on, and again, was right by my side.

An example of doing it for some purpose "other" than to turn me on? Sitting on my shoulders at an outdoor concert taking her top off. See, that's being done for the benefit of the band, not me. I would not like that AT ALL.

An example of doing it for me? She's sitting on my lap at a poker game and offers her top in the pot because I'm short on cash and have a good hand. And once I'm broke she immediately suggests that we retire to a more secluded location.


----------



## jealoushubby

A Bit Much said:


> A friend was in town just this past weekend and we took a pic of us grabbing a handful of the other's boobs. Why? It's like a joke with our llittle group of friends. We put it up in our private FB group and everyone got a laugh. My hubby took the pic.
> 
> Would I do that on a regular basis? HELL NO. And my husband wouldn't ask me to. Flashing just isn't my thing.
> 
> I've been to mardi gras. Didn't flash one single time... still collected plenty of beads though!


Dare I ask how you did earn those beads?? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A Bit Much

jealoushubby said:


> Dare I ask how you did earn those beads?? Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My dazzling smile and my dance moves


----------



## jealoushubby

Seems there is a different take on flashing at something like a concert or mardi gras and doing something like flashing during a poker game or on a dare from friends. Does one have more of a chance of being a turn on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane

jealoushubby said:


> My friends and I were discussing this and I wanted to get different opinions. If you are a guy would you mind or even be turned on if our woman flashed her breasts at a party, bar, mardi gras, strip poker game ect? Or would u be jealous or upset? Women would you or have you ever done this? Is it a turn on to be the center of attention like that. If it turned your man on would you do it if he asked you to?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hell no now maybe flashing me at a party with no one looking. That sounds kinda fun.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

Don't look, Momma's got her boobs out!


----------



## jealoushubby

One time my wife and I were hanging out drinking with another couple we are great friends with. The topic of sex and boobs naturally came up and with some egging on from us guys they both flashed us for a few seconds. It was super hot bc it was with trusted friends and it was totally unexpected
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## La Rose Noire

No I wouldn't flash and I don't think my boyfriend would like that. He has mentioned however that he'd like to find a beach where I could tan topless. I'm fine with that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

jealoushubby said:


> One time my wife and I were hanging out drinking with another couple we are great friends with. The topic of sex and boobs naturally came up and with *some egging on from us guys *they both flashed us for a few seconds. It was super hot bc it was with trusted friends and it was* totally unexpected*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what you call a contradiction.


----------



## This is me

I have seen this twice at two different parties where a friend does this in a drunk state. The memory (mammory) of them doing it made me think less of them.

I can't imagine my wife doing it and would hope they are for my eyes only. 

She kind of flashed me in the kitchen this morning, not sure if it was intentional, but wow talk about leaving me with a smile on my face.


----------



## jealoushubby

La Rose Noire said:


> No I wouldn't flash and I don't think my boyfriend would like that. He has mentioned however that he'd like to find a beach where I could tan topless. I'm fine with that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's one I hadn't thought of, I would totally be cool on a topless beach with my wife. Anyone ever do that? Would you do that??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gbrad

If I had a hot wife and something like this happened in the right type of situation after a couple of drinks, I would be fine with it. My current wife, no, keep that area covered and try and look your best please.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

jealoushubby said:


> That's one I hadn't thought of, I would totally be cool on a topless beach with my wife. Anyone ever do that? Would you do that??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As long as the guys were bottomless. LOL Little one sided to me.


----------



## jealoushubby

HopelesslyJaded said:


> That's what you call a contradiction.


It was unexpected bc we thought there was NO WAY they would ever actually show us their breasts!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

My wife flashing other folks would not be a turn on to me. I would feel major disrepected.

Whether they mean to or not I see this as sending a message about their boundaries and what they are willing to share.

So wet t-shirt contests included.

My wife has a nice set. I do like her to dress sexy when I am with her, but that is not like flashing.

Of course flashing is not limited to boobs.


----------



## Racer

My wife has done that. It doesn't bother me. She's always done this sort of thing.

Its not without risk such as how others percieve you. So, she's a big girl and I respect her enough that she's willing to live with her own choices. 

From my standpoint though: She's got a nice rack. I don't mind if the other guys are a bit jealous...


----------



## Writer

In my younger years (17-20), I used to flash people. I got a charge out of seeing people's reactions. I've since think I calmed down in my age (31) and think this line of thinking results in loose boundaries. I'm no longer the wild, impressionable young girl.

Now, the only one who gets to see them is my husband. He's quite happy with that.


----------



## Goldmember357

no i would not want my wife doing that. I had girlfriend years ago and when were drunk really drunk i pressured her to make out with her friend. She did i loved that girl, but the next day she was mad at me for pressuring her and i did feel guilty and a little bad for being that kind of guy. Luckily i never asked girls to do anything like that again

My wife admits one of her past boyfriends egged her on to flash her breast while drunk and she told me she did. I suppose when you are young and into someone you are dating you want so badly to please that person and to be accepted. 


I have grown up though while i was never wild when i was younger i probably while in college would of entertained the idea of a girlfriend flashing herself. But now i am older and a lot smarter and i would not want my wife doing such a thing i have grown to love in ways my young self could never and i respect her too much to want her to do that.

We are grown adults after all


----------



## homebuilder

I want a lady on the streets but a freak in the bed


----------



## rj700

My wife will do this to me occasionally where no one else sees it but me. She will also do it around the house when the kids are turned the other way.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Well in the Caribbean we have many Carnivals. 
They are much more risque than Brazil....
Plenty of that [ flashing ] down here...
I have been to large fetes where women actually take off their underwear and wave them like mini flags. Some of the most
" proper " women turn into freaks when the alcohol and music gets into their head.
I have been to large parties with friends , when ladies in our group, and my gf at the time did it, It was just fun. 
Blame in on the music.........


----------



## KanDo

I personally think it says alot about the (lack of) boundaries of the woman. Even more so about how the husband objectifies his wife if asking for this (which is what I am gathering from your posts).

No Thanks


----------



## Entropy3000

homebuilder said:


> I want a lady on the streets but a freak in the bed


Yeah


----------



## Gaia

Lmao if I ever did that... no doubt my SO would whip out his pistol an shoot the eyes outta any man around! So no.... I wouldn't do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndiaInk

No 'alpha' husband would want his wife to flash anyone.

And no 'alpha' woman would do it.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure

Nope.

And in all seriousness, there are some men who should always wear a shirt. When your moobs can fill a D cup, dude, seriously, cover those puppies up.


----------



## geek down

In the right situation..Its really hot and a turn on..



jealoushubby said:


> That's one I hadn't thought of, I would totally be cool on a topless beach with my wife. Anyone ever do that? Would you do that??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


nude beaches are better..This way I dont get tan lines either..


----------



## La Rose Noire

geek down said:


> nude beaches are better..This way I dont get tan lines either..


We've discussed this too and I admit it sounds fun. Agreed with the tan lines.


----------



## sandc

Women's breasts are beautiful and nothing to be ashamed of. My wife will shed her top at a topless beach. And we will both shed our clothes at our local naturist park. The human body is not dirty or shameful.

Though some are put together better than others.


----------



## gbrad

IndiaInk said:


> No 'alpha' husband would want his wife to flash anyone.
> 
> And no 'alpha' woman would do it.


alpha husband? alpha woman?


----------



## IndiaInk

gbrad said:


> alpha husband? alpha woman?


This is the terminology of the forum no?

What's unclear?


----------



## Entropy3000

sandc said:


> Women's breasts are beautiful and nothing to be ashamed of. My wife will shed her top at a topless beach. And we will both shed our clothes at our local naturist park. The human body is not dirty or shameful.
> 
> Though some are put together better than others.


So I think you just stated your boundaries on this for your marriage. 

Topless at a topless or nude beach. But in a safer zone like a naturist park you go nude.

Ok cool. Serious question here. No agenda. Honest.

Will there be any optional clothing situations at your home? Like with friends? Inside or outside?


----------



## Entropy3000

IndiaInk said:


> No 'alpha' husband would want his wife to flash anyone.
> 
> And no 'alpha' woman would do it.


I tend to agree.

Male:

Some would argue that an alpha would not care, but I think they would feel disrespected. A beta would very much mind but internalize it and suck it up. A gamma would enjoy it for sure.

Female:

Not sure. I would think not unless she is dominating a beta and more interested in flashing the alpha guy not her SO. Maybe an alpha woman would have too much self esteem to do this. But I am not sure.


BUT I think given people with a balance traits they would not see this as the most pro marriage thing to do. Just my opinion. Seems like a boundary issue but people can set their boundaries or go sans boundaries all they want.

My comments are about flashing. I do not see the link between serious naturist attitudes and flashing.


----------



## Lon

I can't speak for all men, but I would LOVE it if my spouse surprised "me" with a flash now and then - but that has never happened in my life.

One thing is funny though, I hear lots of guys (well me on a few occasions anyway) flash their junk to their SO and the women complain and hate it, but I think a large part of it is a passive way the guy is saying "flash me more, see just like I'm doing to you!".

Anyways, I think it hot but directed at anyone else is very against my own boundaries (especially if I'm not getting me fill of it already).


----------



## Entropy3000

Let me clear here. I love when my wife flashes me and me only.

Sometimes when I am working from home and on a conference I am running she will come from the shower and do a greta jiggly dance for me knowing I am captive. Love it!

Picking me up at work sans panties and flash me. Totally ok.


----------



## FirstYearDown

My breasts are only for my husband to see.

He would be very angry if I flashed any private body part.


----------



## IndiaInk

For me, any man who would get turned on by his wife flashing a crowd at a Mardi Gras-esque event....falls in the same general category as men who are aroused at the idea of their wives sleeping with other men....that is not Alpha behavior...and there's probably a lot of complex psychology involved...but in essence it comes back to an inherent feeling of inferiority...and probably a persistent idolization of more "dominate" boys/men that began in childhood and never faded upon reaching adulthood.


(note* the thread has segued to nude beaches..I think that's a different issue..but since it wasn't the scenario posited in the OP..I wasn't addressing that)

Regarding Alpha females...there is no prototypical woman here...you could be a high-powered attorney or a soft-spoken preacher's wife...for me, the dividing line is women who allow themselves to be used sexually (i.e. flashing, one-night stands, general degradation of various sorts)...for the perverse sort of gratification that it offers them in *temporarily* being an 'object of desire' (of course with no accompanying RESPECT offered by a man)..and women who don't.


----------



## RandomDude

HOT!!!

But wifey will never do it nowadays... "it's not proper" -.-


----------



## gbrad

IndiaInk said:


> This is the terminology of the forum no?
> 
> What's unclear?


I have never heard those terms before. So I didn't know what they meant.


----------



## 67flh

back in our late 20's early 30's wasn't no big deal for my wife to slyly flash me from across the bar, i loved it..


----------



## Rosemary's Granddaughter

If a woman is showing her breasts to strangers, is she very different from women showing their breasts to strangers in a topless bar?


----------



## usman

For single women, it might be a way of attracting or a weird thing after been drunk, but for gf or wife, dude its total crap !


----------



## larry.gray

HopelesslyJaded said:


> As long as the guys were bottomless. LOL Little one sided to me.


Yeah, it's unfair to the shrinkers! Wifeys boobs don't shrink when she's not turned on!


----------



## larry.gray

Lon said:


> One thing is funny though, I hear lots of guys (well me on a few occasions anyway) flash their junk to their SO and the women complain and hate it, but I think a large part of it is a passive way the guy is saying "flash me more, see just like I'm doing to you!".


The golden rule breaks down when what two people want are different. He's doing it because he would like it if his wife did it.


----------



## larry.gray

Rosemary's Granddaughter said:


> If a woman is showing her breasts to strangers, is she very different from women showing their breasts to strangers in a topless bar?


She's not taking advantage of men to get money out of them?


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

larry.gray said:


> Yeah, it's unfair to the shrinkers! Wifeys boobs don't shrink when she's not turned on!


Well I definitely have experienced shrinkage since I started working out seriously a couple years ago. Major! 
Showing boobs to me is just as private as my other lady parts and unless it was a female only topless beach, I think if we are gonna be exposing ourselves (for the males viewing pleasure...because it would be) then the guys need to feel just as vulnerable and oggled.


----------



## Feelingdown

Wife would never do it, she doesn't even like to be naked/topless in the womens locker room when we go swimming/gym etc. Infact, she says the only person who gets to see her is me and even then she's still a little shy about it, which I find endearing.

As for my own opinion... lets put it this way; if I saw a girl do that I'd want to screw her 'cos it's hot, but I wouldn't want to go out with her.


----------



## *LittleDeer*

I think if your husband asked you to do such a thing to a group of men or other men, it's a sexual thing, and he's sharing you around. He's not valuing you, he's not loving you. He's thinking about getting off. It's purely selfish. 

I want someone who loves me and values me, who knows that our sex life should be between us and not any one else.


----------



## lovelygirl

I see no point in flashing any part of my body for a man other than my SO/husband. It would be disrespectful towards him. 
I would even be surprised if he asked me to do such thing while other men are around. I would feel offended.

But if it were just the two of us ..well...anything for him! Anytime!


----------



## cloudwithleggs

Now i have never done the so called flashing of breasts in person, normally because doing so is a sexual come on and that would be giving the wrong impression.

But....

I like being naked and see nothing wrong with it and topless beach fine no topless beach fine, i'll make it topless, what is the issue, sometimes i believe we over sexualize things.

What about men that flash their junk, is it sexually inciting or intimidating or a bit of both.


----------



## johnnycomelately

*LittleDeer* said:


> I think if your husband asked you to do such a thing to a group of men or other men, it's a sexual thing, and he's sharing you around. He's not valuing you, he's not loving you. He's thinking about getting off. It's purely selfish.


Unless you are a man who likes to do it you don't know his motivation. You certainly can't decide that someone who likes to show off his wife doesn't value her or love her. It could well be the opposite. 

We don't have to be so uptight about all this. Flashing a little flesh for titilation is not really a crime.


----------



## lovelygirl

johnnycomelately said:


> We don't have to be so uptight about all this. Flashing a little flesh for titilation is not really a crime.


Cheating/lying is not a crime either. 

Just saying.


----------



## Feelingdown

Actually, flashing is a crime


----------



## Caribbean Man

jealoushubby said:


> That's one I hadn't thought of, I would totally be cool on a topless beach with my wife. Anyone ever do that? Would you do that??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Been there, done that.


----------



## lovelygirl

Being on a topless beach is something totally different. I would be okay with that. 
But flashing boobs to attract other men's attention is pointless.


----------



## geek down

Entropy3000 said:


> Will there be any optional clothing situations at your home? Like with friends? Inside or outside?


My wife had a habit of getting out of the shower and not putting on clothes for an hour or two..

And we have a couple friends that do the same thing, so when they are over, she or I dont really cover up when we get up..they tend to do the same thing when we stayed at their house..

We've gone to nude beaches or clothing optional resorts together..

If its with the right people and eveyone is comfortable, I see no problem with it..

Like SandC said, its just the human body, nothing to be ashamed of..


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I'd never do this myself and I find it very "trashy" as well. 

However, I'll flash my husband at home when the kids are not around.


----------



## HuggyBear

I live in the EU (formerly from the US) and commenting with the mindset of most people I know...

What's a "topless beach"? Nude beach, sure, it's where people are naked, or expected to be naked, but I've been to a lot of beaches where it isn't posted, but the mams are hanging out all over. My wife does it, so what....

About supposed "alpha male" qualities and their SO showing their boobs... well, in my youth I have been to quite a few gatherings of "alpha males." They're often called "biker week" or some kind of such thing. Plenty of boobs out there, too.

I find it disturbing when people confuse their own often-misguided morality and other "values" with human nature... you know "Who told you that you were naked" comes to mind. 

Puritan and Taliban are twin siblings.

It kind of goes to the same point as "I will make my baby hungry/uncomfortable/ill rather than breastfeed in public"


----------



## Caribbean Man

HuggyBear said:


> I live in the EU (formerly from the US) and commenting with the mindset of most people I know...
> 
> What's a "topless beach"? Nude beach, sure, it's where people are naked, or expected to be naked, but I've been to a lot of beaches where it isn't posted, but the mams are hanging out all over. My wife does it, so what....
> 
> About supposed "alpha male" qualities and their SO showing their boobs... well, in my youth I have been to quite a few gatherings of "alpha males." They're often called "biker week" or some kind of such thing. Plenty of boobs out there, too.
> 
> I find it disturbing when people confuse their own often-misguided morality and other "values" with human nature... you know "Who told you that you were naked" comes to mind.
> 
> Puritan and Taliban are twin siblings.
> 
> It kind of goes to the same point as "I will make my baby hungry/uncomfortable/ill rather than breastfeed in public"


Basically what I was trying to say in my initial post.
A lot of this may boil down to culture.

Where I live in the Caribbean, there is lots of that type of stuff , especially during Carnival. The rule is don't touch. 
Its like females just come out to " celebrate their freedom."
They wear the skimpiest costume, sometime just little pasties covering their nipples ,and they parade the streets , with their husbands / men.
We also have females who go topless on the beach.

I really don't think its sl*tty. They choose to express themselves in that way along with their significant other. The atmosphere lends itself to that.
My wife and I made love naked on a beach in the past. We have had sex in public areas, it is a huge turn on for her. 
She has an exhibitionist side to her but,
She is not a flasher though!

Another example I can give is that of a type of party that is promoted down here once every year on Ole Years night.

Many promoters host what we call a " Pyjama Party ."
Patrons come dressed in lingerie [ women ] and silk boxers , bathrobes, " fuzzy slippers " for men. Admission is by COUPLES. Singles not allowed for obvious reasons.
Sometimes the event is hosted on Yachts and pleasure boats.
I have never been to one, but from what I have heard its cool.

Then in Jamaica , there is " Hedonism........"


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

Caribbean Man said:


> Many promoters host what we call a " Pyjama Party ."
> Patrons come dress in lingerie for women and silk boxers , bathrobes, " fuzzy slippers " for men. Admission is by COUPLES. Singles not allowed for obvious reasons.
> Sometimes the event is hosted on Yachts and pleasure boats.
> I have never been to one, but from what I have heard its cool.


LOL They have those parties around here too CM. It's called a "house party" or "swingers party.


----------



## Caribbean Man

HopelesslyJaded said:


> LOL They have those parties around here too CM. It's called a "house party" or "swingers party.


No.
Not really the same.
They are very large events.
Usually attended by hundreds of couples.
*No sex involved*,just dancing and socializing, and mild exhibitionism.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

Caribbean Man said:


> No.
> Not really the same.
> They are very large events.
> Usually attended by hundreds of couples.
> *No sex involved*,just dancing and socializing, and mild exhibitionism.


But you haven't been to one yet? right? 
I am picking on you.

Anyway, I know it's a common theme for me but you know as long as everyone is putting themselves "out there" I am cool. I would be more apt to go to a nude beach than I would a topless one. Topless beaches to me are more for men's viewing pleasure just like strip clubs. A nude beach at least everyone is equally vulnerable. Because we've all established, married or not a man's gonna look especially if it's presented so obviously. I just want my fair share because women are just as aware of the size and shape of their boobs as guys are their "whoo whoo dilly" as one other TAMer said.


----------



## Caribbean Man

I haven't been to any , because my wife does not like loud music and strange people bumping into her. she is not a party person.
She hates crowds.
But she will do the beach thing.
she loves the beach


----------



## Jellybeans

Hope1964 said:


> I was going to use the word trashy in my post too  It's such a comment on our attitudes about women's breasts that simply showing them to other people is considered trashy.


Eh, I hear where you are going with that but I would consider it equally as trashy if some guy were going around flashing his d!ck and balls in public. Gross. Get some class. I personally would not want to be around or be with anyone like that in a romantic sense. 

Also, I think it's funny that this thread was started by "jealoushubby." The irony of your screenname handle is hilarious, OP.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

I definitely fall into the "lady in the streets. Freak in the sheets."

A lot of it has to do with her intent. If she flashes ME at a public place, something sly that the only person who will see it is the person already eye balling my wife, but her intent was to slyly just show me to get a rise out of me. I love it. BUT if she was doing it to get attention from strangers...I'd be beyond pissed off.

This has to do with any behavior really. Even sexual joking/flirting. If she says something dirty to be funny, I love it. If she says something dirty to get attention from other people I'll be pissed.

It's not about the action, its about her intent. If she's doing something sexual (and flashing anything is sexual..IMHO) and her intent is to do it FOR ME, I love it. If she's doing it to get that attention from others...Opposite effect for me.


----------



## A Bit Much

I was curious, so I asked the Mr last night about this to confirm my original thoughts.

Yep. Totally not into it. Thinks it's a juvenile thing to flash people in public and would never advocate it around close friends. 

In all seriousness, he's not a boobie man anyway.


----------



## southern wife

Caribbean Man said:


> Been there, done that.


I've been topless boating and cruising in the car. But not flashing strangers.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

southern wife said:


> I've been topless boating and cruising in the car. But not flashing strangers.


Damn. Why do I like this idea so much? :wavesfan:


----------



## southern wife

WorkingOnMe said:


> Damn. Why do I like this idea so much? :wavesfan:


:lol: I have no idea!  But it sure was fun. The riding in the car.......was on a sunny day, took the t-tops out.........drove out to the country and just went for it.  So, it's not like we were in the city or anything. 

Topless boating.....well that's easy! :rofl:


----------



## thunderstruck

I would not be cool with my W flashing in front of anybody but me.



southern wife said:


> I've been topless boating and cruising in the car. But not flashing strangers.


Ahhh...memories. When I was in the Army Guard, and we'd convoy in big azz Army trucks, civilian cars/trucks would pull up next to us and we'd get flashed...a lot. :woohoo:


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Hmm..... Maybe it's time to buy a boat.


----------



## southern wife

WorkingOnMe said:


> Hmm..... Maybe it's time to buy a boat.


:smthumbup: :iagree: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## sandc

Entropy3000 said:


> So I think you just stated your boundaries on this for your marriage.
> 
> Topless at a topless or nude beach. But in a safer zone like a naturist park you go nude.
> 
> Ok cool. Serious question here. No agenda. Honest.
> 
> Will there be any optional clothing situations at your home? Like with friends? Inside or outside?


If CONTEXT is what you're getting at then yes, it's all about the right context. I would not have my wife flash her boobs at a friend because that is provocative. However, if that friend were at a topless or nude beach with us we would both be fine with him seeing her breasts. It's within the right context.

We would not go nude at church. That would be wrong. We would go nude at our local naturist park. It's the correct context.

To answer your serious question seriously in all its seriousness; we do have one set of friends that we are nude around within the home. They are naturists and Christians as are we and these are the only friends we do this with. We can study the Bible, have dinner, and talk all in the nude. We do NOT believe in swinging, we believe in the healing qualities of the sun, hate synthetic fabrics, talk about organic foods, etc. If I didn't know better I'd think we're hippies! It's a very God-centered and naturalistic relationship we have with them and really we don't hang out nude that often because we rarely get to see them.

It's all about context, context, context.


----------



## sandc

southern wife said:


> :lol: I have no idea!  But it sure was fun. The riding in the car.......was on a sunny day, took the t-tops out.........drove out to the country and just went for it.  So, it's not like we were in the city or anything.
> 
> Topless boating.....well that's easy! :rofl:


I really don't get the big deal. My wife does this too. She's more comfortable that way and she says the air and sunshine feel great. Am I wrong?


----------



## southern wife

sandc said:


> I really don't get the big deal. My wife does this too. She's more comfortable that way and she says the air and sunshine feel great. Am I wrong?


Nope! Let them puppies breathe!  :smthumbup:

H#ll we're all born nude! Geeeeeeeeeeez!!!!


----------



## jealoushubby

So nude beaches are better than flashing at a mardi gras type place? For most people though who arent "nudists" the thrill of being on a nude beach is that others can see you. That's not much different than flashing for beads. That being said I think I'd like to try one or both of these with my wife......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## costa200

I'm portuguese. Whenever i feel the need to whatch some bobbies live i just have to go the the beach (10-15min by car). Which is an interesting thing, since the overwhelming majority of women in portugal don't flash... Ever. But some will go topless in a beach (normal beach not nudist) without a problem. People are used to it by now. People hardly notice it. Well, except if you're a very well built woman, but then, people are noticing you all the time.

What if my girlfriend/wife flashed in public? Well, it's so out of norm that it would never happen, but if it did i wouldn't be pleased at all. Context is important, even if objectively a boob is a boob.


----------



## Racer

Yes, context is important....
Examples:
So, one time I witnessed my wife flash (bra on, shirt up flash). Long line at the bar we were at and a bartender who kept skipping her.... So, she flashed the bartender to get his attention when waving and smiles failed. It worked. Everyone cheered her. And we did not have a problem with service again that night. Even got a free round from some guys looking for fun people to hang out with (and they understood she was taken)... I am secure enough to know she was coming home with me, so meeting new people wasn't an issue.

Another was a music festival. Women were flashing the band to get free loot. She participated. And lol... I did too to be funny. It was fun. 

In neither case was it meant to disrespect me. She just used her female assets to have a bit of fun without being insecure about it. We don’t have sexual insecurities with this or try to see anything 'deep'.

Now also keep in mind this was in our younger, freshly married days. So, we did 'other things' for fun at the expense of strangers. Like pull up to a light, and when the car of guys were next to us, she'd go down on me.... Lots of fond memories of those 'wilder' days before we 'grew up'.


----------



## Hope1964

I want to live in the Caribbean.


----------



## southern wife

Hope1964 said:


> I want to live in the Caribbean.


:iagree: I'm with you, Hope! I want to go on a pajama yacht! 

:toast:


----------



## Hope1964

I want to be able to lose the tan lines without hiding out on my deck with blankets draped all around so no one can see my boobs.


----------



## jealoushubby

Hope1964 said:


> I want to be able to lose the tan lines without hiding out on my deck with blankets draped all around so no one can see my boobs.


Hope that is very selfish and no fun for anybody! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

Yeah well if my psycho neighbour ever thought I was flashing boobs, he'd have the police over lickety split.


----------



## jealoushubby

Hope1964 said:


> Yeah well if my psycho neighbour ever thought I was flashing boobs, he'd have the police over lickety split.


What kind of man is that? Most men would call a buddy and try to get a better view!! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

Jellybeans said:


> Eh, I hear where you are going with that but I would consider it equally as trashy if some guy were going around flashing his d!ck and balls in public. Gross. Get some class. I personally would not want to be around or be with anyone like that in a romantic sense.
> 
> Also, I think it's funny that this thread was started by "jealoushubby." The irony of your screenname handle is hilarious, OP.


Actually if I was in a restaraunt bar with my wife and a guy flashed his **** and balls our way I would kick his @$$. Seriously. If a woman flashed her boobs I would not. I would just think she was trashy.


----------



## Hope1964

A woman flashing her boobs isn't really on par with a guy flashing his balls. A woman flashing her who-ha is, and I would find either one a bit beyond trashy, into sicko territory almost. 

Boobs are more 'fun' than balls and who-ha's.


----------



## sandc

Hope1964 said:


> Yeah well if my psycho neighbour ever thought I was flashing boobs, he'd have the police over lickety split.


That is psycho. It's a wonder he ever made it out of infancy with such a fear of mama's mammaries. 

I'd like to live in the Carribean too. I used to live in Eluthera. Not a gardens spot but the sea was amazing.

California is good for no tan lines too. My wife ain't got none. I'm one big tan line.


----------



## sandc

Entropy3000 said:


> Actually if I was in a restaraunt bar with my wife and a guy flashed his **** and balls our way I would kick his @$$. Seriously. If a woman flashed her boobs I would not. I would just think she was trashy.


Nope. Not the same thing. Flashing a d!ck or pnssy is not the same thing as showing breasts.


----------



## Hope1964

My psycho neighbour is just a psycho, not only about boobs. He calls the cops on everyone for any little reason.


----------



## sandc

Maybe he likes cops. I wonder how he'd feel if a female cop flashed him?


----------



## Hope1964

He would be secretly totally turned on but outwardly indignant. He would then go home and berate his wife before he took her from behind.


----------



## landon33

Hope1964 said:


> He would be secretly totally turned on but outwardly indignant. He would then go home and berate his wife before he took her from behind.


Sounds like you've been giving this some thought. lol


----------



## humanbecoming

Hope1964 said:


> Yeah well if my psycho neighbour ever thought I was flashing boobs, he'd have the police over lickety split.


And I bet they would get there in record time!


----------



## Hope1964

landon33 said:


> Sounds like you've been giving this some thought. lol


 The guy is just fvcked up, totally and completely.

I have been SO tempted to answer the door naked when he rings our doorbell for one of his idiotic nitpicky stupid pieces of information. I have to get hubby on board to do it with me.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Entropy3000 said:


> *Actually if I was in a restaraunt bar with my wife and a guy flashed his **** and balls our way I would kick his @$$.* Seriously. If a woman flashed her boobs I would not. I would just think she was trashy.


:iagree: Right? A man can't even _look _at me a certain way without my husband becoming alpha and protective. I don't mind it; makes me feel that my husband has my back. Any man flashing his balls at me when my husband is around would be chased and beaten senseless. 

I was once in a park with a friend. A young muscular man with no shirt on and tattoos started trying to make conversation with us. This clown has his hand down his pants and he was grinning. We loudly told the perv to f**k off to draw attention to his disgusting act.

Some dude shouted "Get away from the girls! You're gross!" :rofl::rofl: Ewww. Wish my husband had been there; At 
6'2 and 220 pounds, my husband is very intimidating.


----------



## jealoushubby

Hope1964 said:


> The guy is just fvcked up, totally and completely.
> 
> I have been SO tempted to answer the door naked when he rings our doorbell for one of his idiotic nitpicky stupid pieces of information. I have to get hubby on board to do it with me.


That would be both hilarious to see the look on his face and very sexy that you would be naked! Any chance hubby goes along with it??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc

Hope1964 said:


> He would be secretly totally turned on but outwardly indignant. He would then go home and berate his wife before he took her from behind.


Maybe she's into that kind of stuff.


----------



## sandc

Hope1964 said:


> The guy is just fvcked up, totally and completely.
> 
> I have been SO tempted to answer the door naked when he rings our doorbell for one of his idiotic nitpicky stupid pieces of information. I have to get hubby on board to do it with me.


Answer the door wearing each other's underwear.


----------



## Hope1964

:lol: :lol: That's an excellent idea :rofl:


----------



## sandc

Hope1964 said:


> :lol: :lol: That's an excellent idea :rofl:


I triple-dog dare you.

Now you HAVE to do it.

Keep a camera with you too. We want to see the look on his face.

Enjoy.


----------



## Hope1964

Triple dog dare huh? Can't turn that down can I? 

I know EXACTLY what he'd look like. He'd look like the Pillsbury dough boy, except a lot older and saggier and greyer, in the throes of his first orgasm in ten years, except that his **** is crazy glued to his hand he just found out.


----------



## sandc

Hope1964 said:


> Triple dog dare huh? Can't turn that down can I?
> 
> I know EXACTLY what he'd look like. He'd look like the Pillsbury dough boy


OH Crap!!!





Hope1964 said:


> , except a lot older and saggier and greyer, in the throes of his first orgasm in ten years, except that his **** is crazy glued to his hand he just found out.



Oh good... for a second there I thought I was your neighbor. 48 isn't old and saggy yet is it?


----------



## Hope1964

God no. He's at least 60. And he actually looks more like the Michelin Man come to think of it.


----------



## kl84

I did this once when I was single during spring break in Daytona. I was way younger. It was definitely a rush..... but i'm over it and probably wouldn't do it again lol. Then again I have a big boob complex, anyhow


----------



## Caribbean Man

sandc said:


> *If CONTEXT is what you're getting at then yes, it's all about the right context.
> 
> It's all about context, context, context.*




:iagree:
Our Carnival is actually the start of the religious festival of Lent.
The word Carnival means " farewell to the flesh." It is a celebration of sexual part of the human being.
Nudity to a certain extent is allowed. From President to Cheif Magistrate right down to the school crossing guard exchange their clothes for the skimpiest outfits, and parade the streets gyrating and dancing to music.
Of course it is heavily secured and policed. No groping etc.
After five days of frolicking , they all flock to the church on Ash Wednesday to collect their ashes, and start the Lenten fast.

This happens once every year.

In that context , no one can really call it slvttish behaviour.
My wife & I usually go to watch the parades just to see the
" who is who " both locally and from Hollywood, participating in the parade.


----------



## sandc

Caribbean Man said:


> [/B]
> 
> :iagree:
> Our Carnival is actually the start of the religious festival of Lent.
> The word Carnival means " farewell to the flesh." It is a celebration of sexual part of the human being.
> Nudity to a certain extent is allowed. From President to Cheif Magistrate right down to the school crossing guard exchange their clothes for the skimpiest outfits, and parade the streets gyrating and dancing to music.
> Of course it is heavily secured and policed. No groping etc.
> After five days of frolicking , they all flock to the church on Ash Wednesday to collect their ashes, and start the Lenten fast.
> 
> This happens once every year.
> 
> In that context , no one can really call it slvttish behaviour.
> My wife & I usually go to watch the parades just to see the
> " who is who " both locally and from Hollywood, participating in the parade.



CM, Bahamas? Jamaica? DR? Just curious what country this is? You can PM me if you don't want to say. I used to live in Eluthera and I was born in Bermuda. Pasty white island boy here.


----------



## Caribbean Man

sandc said:


> CM, Bahamas? Jamaica? DR? Just curious what country this is? You can PM me if you don't want to say. I used to live in Eluthera and I was born in Bermuda. Pasty white island boy here.



Look at the flag @ the start of the vid.

Nicki Minaj - Pound The Alarm (Explicit) - YouTube


Look at the flag on the yacht @ 0.54.

JAY-Z - Big Pimpin' ft. UGK - YouTube

Both vids features our actual footage of our Carnival.


----------



## sandc

Caribbean Man said:


> Look at the flag @ the start of the vid.
> 
> Nicki Minaj - Pound The Alarm (Explicit) - YouTube
> 
> 
> Look at the flag on the yacht @ 0.54.
> 
> JAY-Z - Big Pimpin' ft. UGK - YouTube
> 
> Both vids features our actual footage of our Carnival.




Nice! What a place to have to live. :smthumbup:
Have to visit T&T some day.


----------



## Entropy3000

Caribbean Man said:


> Look at the flag @ the start of the vid.
> 
> Nicki Minaj - Pound The Alarm (Explicit) - YouTube


Sweet. Watched the whole thing ... twice.

You know having been brought up Catholic ( I am a recovering Catholic now - Agnostic ), I find this whole Carnival thing interesting. The mixture of cultures. We see the imperalism as an influence. Lent. 

But indeed Carnival existed before this.

This has some Celtic / Germanic roots. Yes?


----------



## Caribbean Man

Entropy3000 said:


> Sweet. Watched the whole thing ... twice.
> 
> You know having been brought up Catholic ( I am a recovering Catholic now - Agnostic ), I find this whole Carnival thing interesting. The mixture of cultures. We see the imperalism as an influence. Lent.
> 
> But indeed Carnival existed before this.
> 
> This has some Celtic / Germanic roots. Yes?


Yes.
Trinidad has a very interesting history.
Almost every major world power fought over it and colonized it, because of its geographic location firstly, as a trading route, and later after oil was discovered here.

So we have a mixture of British , Spanish , Portugese , Lebanese , German , Chinese , African & Indian cultures. Its a crazy mixture!
With respect to religion , there are three main religions. Catholic , Hindu and Islam.
But Catholicism is the dominant religion.
Its simply a melting pot of different races and cultures.........
No race or culture here is pure,everything is mixed.


----------



## Entropy3000

Caribbean Man said:


> Yes.
> Trinidad has a very interesting history.
> Almost every major world power fought over it and colonized it, because of its geographic location firstly, as a trading route, and later after oil was discovered here.
> 
> So we have a mixture of British , Spanish , Portugese , Lebanese , German , Chinese , African & Indian cultures. Its a crazy mixture!
> With respect to religion , there are three main religions. Catholic , Hindu and Islam.
> But Catholicism is the dominant religion.
> Its simply a melting pot of different races and cultures.........
> No race or culture here is pure,everything is mixed.


Which I see as absolutely fascinating.


----------



## geek down

southern wife said:


> :lol: I have no idea!  But it sure was fun. The riding in the car.......was on a sunny day, took the t-tops out.........drove out to the country and just went for it.  So, it's not like we were in the city or anything.
> 
> Topless boating.....well that's easy! :rofl:


Somehow I knew....


----------



## RandomDude

Writer said:


> In my younger years (17-20), I used to flash people. I got a charge out of seeing people's reactions. I've since think I calmed down in my age (31) and think this line of thinking results in loose boundaries. I'm no longer the wild, impressionable young girl.
> 
> Now, the only one who gets to see them is my husband. He's quite happy with that.


Looks like that's exactly what happened to my wife =/

It just annoys me that I wasn't around during her younger years, damn the fun that I missed


----------



## janefw

Hope1964 said:


> I was going to use the word trashy in my post too  It's such a comment on our attitudes about women's breasts that simply showing them to other people is considered trashy.


I don't think there's anything wrong with using the word trashy to describe flashing. It's nothing to do with attitudes towards women's breasts, it's to do with the fact that breasts are considered to be private, and deliberately revealing them to cause arousal (rather than breast feeding, which is not sexualized) _is _trashy.


----------



## janefw

RandomDude said:


> Looks like that's exactly what happened to my wife =/
> 
> It just annoys me that I wasn't around during her younger years, damn the fun that I missed


So, there's no fun in having those breasts entirely for only your pleasure now? You would have had more "fun" if she was showing them off in public?


----------



## nandosbella

Id do it at mardi gras or something.... Probably not at a local bar.... But on vacation where id never see those people again?? Why not? I got nice boobs 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

nandosbella said:


> Id do it at mardi gras or something.... Probably not at a local bar.... But on vacation where id never see those people again?? Why not? I got nice boobs
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have been to bourbon and wouldn't do it. Maybe if I thought I had a nice set....I don't know if I'd do it then. I think it's a mixture of me thinking it's trashy and the fact I don't wanna find myself on youtube. I will say I don't mind naked hot tubbing. But that's usually not in front of hundreds and sometimes thousands of people.


----------



## sandc

nandosbella said:


> Id do it at mardi gras or something.... Probably not at a local bar.... But on vacation where id never see those people again?? Why not? I got nice boobs
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's the spirit!

By the way... there are very few NOT nice boobs out there.


----------



## sandc

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I have been to bourbon and wouldn't do it. Maybe if I thought I had a nice set....I don't know if I'd do it then. I think it's a mixture of me thinking it's trashy and the fact I don't wanna find myself on youtube. I will say I don't mind naked hot tubbing. But that's usually not in front of hundreds and sometimes thousands of people.


See my reply above. 

I believe YOU are your harshest critic.


----------



## Pault

from a male point of view I have been in mixed company where one of the wives did drop her top to flash. That brought an abrupt end to what was a great evening as 3 other wives were annoyed and her husband laughed it off but when we were not looking all hell was braking loose. My W has sun bathed topless on a beach and it didnt both me as there were some 200 other women doing it. It didnt raise an eyebrow after the first few seconds. 

But flashing for parties etc nah........ not really offensive but can cause some awkward moments.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded

Pault said:


> from a male point of view I have been in mixed company where one of the wives did drop her top to flash. That brought an abrupt end to what was a great evening as 3 other wives were annoyed and her husband laughed it off but when we were not looking all hell was braking loose. My W has sun bathed topless on a beach and it didnt both me as there were some 200 other women doing it. It didnt raise an eyebrow after the first few seconds.
> 
> But flashing for parties etc nah........ not really offensive but can cause some awkward moments.


It would annoyed me I will admit. She made herself competition at that moment. What some of us call Attention *****s. I have seen this frequently with women who don't feel like she's getting the attention she deserves so she makes it happen.


----------



## johnnycomelately

Feelingdown said:


> Actually, flashing is a crime


Not where I live. Praise be. I live in southern Europe where people don't have a pathological fear of the human body.


----------



## Caribbean Man

johnnycomelately said:


> Not where I live. Praise be. * I live in southern Europe where people don't have a pathological fear of the human body*.


:lol:

Sometimes I wonder what is the basis of this irrational fear.
Much of it is rooted in projection and perception.
Context is everything.


----------



## johnnycomelately

Caribbean Man said:


> Sometimes I wonder what is the basis of this irrational fear.
> Much of it is rooted in projection and perception.
> Context is everything.


I think being rooted by a projection would change my perception too!


----------



## couple

johnnycomelately said:


> Not where I live. Praise be. I live in southern Europe where people don't have a pathological fear of the human body.


But what is socially acceptable varies greatly around the world and it's not so simple. When visiting some churches in the hot summer of southern Europe (even in the context of a tourist rather than attending a service) a woman can't even show her shoulders or knees! Some don't even allow sandals. Now that's pathological fear of the human body.


----------



## johnnycomelately

couple said:


> But what is socially acceptable varies greatly around the world and it's not so simple. When visiting some churches in the hot summer of southern Europe (even in the context of a tourist rather than attending a service) a woman can't even show her shoulders or knees! Some don't even allow sandals. Now that's pathological fear of the human body.


Yes, unfortunately religion warps all.


----------



## TemperToo

I never flashed or even talked about sex with or without my STBXH around. He would have flipped out on me. Heck, I got chastised enough just from going out with the girls occasionally. 

Having said that, I am one of those people who has "not-so-strict" boundaries with myself in that regards. Obviously I would judge the circumstances before I would do anything like flash.....but I have no problems with it. I have only done it once in my life though....to two of my best girlfriends in high school. LOL!


----------



## Miss Taken

Oh heaven help us.... I misread the title of the post. I thought it said, "Wife/GF BASHING". 

I had something to say about that... but not this lol.


----------



## janefw

I don't see anyone being afraid of the human body. I guess it takes intelligence to figure out that there is a time and a place for full or partial nudity, and a party or a street event is not it. The beach in Europe - fine. Done it myself. But to be flashing boobs to people in public is just crass and it's not an expression of liberty or any of that crap - it's sheer exhibitionism. I guess that some people have a totally trailer park attitude.


----------



## sandc

johnnycomelately said:


> Yes, unfortunately religion warps all.


I am devoutly religious and a nudist. There is nothing in the Bible that declares simple nudity a sin.


----------



## Nigel

Why would anybody want to see a woman or man flashin? personally I think it's pathetic and it's usually the mingers with saggy ugly t1ts that do it. Put em away love and keep em away!


----------



## usman

Nudist and Flashing is a different thing.


----------



## 45188

Hell no. I like to turn heads but I do it by dressing nicely, not flashing my baps. That's just unclassy and kinda skanky.


----------



## anonim

Its interesting to see how people equate nudity to sex.

I think that this is cultural (of western societies) perception.


----------



## 40isthenew20

It would obviously get my attention but I would think that the girl was a bit on the drunk/loose side. I've seen it over the years a few times and it was more of a joke type of thing than a turn-on and no one attacked the girls or anything like that.


----------



## Enginerd

It's really sad that we react to flashing the way that we do. It shouldn't really matter.


----------



## williamjones

if the context was appropriate - mardi gras - nude beach - then it would be ok. just at a bar? maybe not ok.

how would women feel if their man flashed his "member"


----------



## Entropy3000

williamjones said:


> if the context was appropriate - *mardi gras *- nude beach - then it would be ok. just at a bar? maybe not ok.
> 
> how would women feel if their man flashed his "member"


Mardi Gras --- appropriate --- :rofl: UFB

Yes, drunken pagan festivals are fine. LOL.


----------



## williamjones

Entropy3000 said:


> Mardi Gras --- appropriate --- :rofl: UFB
> 
> Yes, drunken pagan festivals are fine. LOL.


too bad there are not more pagan festivals


----------

